# 18650 Battery Test



## old4570 (Jun 24, 2009)

1/ Ultrafire 18650 Protected 2600mAh 3.7v 
2/ Ultrafire 18650 2600mAh 3.7v 
3/ Ultrafire 18650 Protected 3000mAh 3.7v
4/ Ultrafire 18650 Protected 2400mAh 3.7v
5/ Spiderfire 18650 Protected 2400mAh 3.7v
6/ EagleTac 18650 Protected 2400mAh 3.7v
7/ AW 18650 Protected 2600mAh 3.7v
8/ AW IMR 18650 1600mAh 3.7v
9/ Generic 18650 2200mAh 3.6v
10/ Trustfire 18650 2500mAh 3.7v 



Battery Dimensions 

1/ Length 2.65inch or 67.3mm , Dia 0.72inch or 18.5mm
2/ Length 2.57inch or 65.5mm , Dia 0.72inch or 18.5mm
3/ Length 2.66inch or 67.6mm , Dia 0.72inch or 18.5mm
4/ Length 2.66inch or 67.6mm , Dia 0.71inch or 18.2mm
5/ Length 2.64inch or 67.3mm , Dia 0.71inch or 18.2mm 
6/ Length 2.69inch or 68.3mm , Dia 0.72inch or 18.5mm [ Note – may not fit WF-139 ] 
7/ Length 2.66inch or 67.6mm , Dia 0.72inch or 18.5mm
8/ Length 2.55inch or 64.9mm , Dia 0.71inch or 18.2mm
9/ Length 2.59inch or 65.8mm , Dia 0.71inch or 18.2mm
10/Length 2.59inch or 65.8mm , Dia 0.71inch or 18.2mm

The Ultrafire 1-2-3 are new , as is the AW 2600mAh [7] and the EagleTac [6] .

Im going to start with Max capable discharge rate , I will use 3 different flashlights , MTE SSC P7 , Solarforce L2 R2 , and a Luxeon K2 TFFC ..

For the power curb/run time , it will be the MTE as it has the greatest power consumption ...

So what I will do is throw the batt in the charger , wait for the green light , then let the batt rest for 30 minutes and then test how much current or amps it can deliver to the flashlight ..
Power delivery is probably only going to be of interest to those who are looking for seriously high power applications such as MC-E or SSC P7 , maybe ?

















In the first graph , there is no result for the Ultrafire no1 batt as it did not fit the flashlight body , actually 4 batts didnt fit , but Im currently waiting for the EagleTac to charge up [ Came in the post today ] ...Dang , just noticed .. mAh should be Amps ...FIXED !!!
















Ok , that takes care of the current test ....

SSC P7 Test , Highest to lowest ...

1. AW-IMR 2.97A
2. Trustfire 2.83A
3. UF no1 2600mAh Protected 2.67A
4. AW 2600mAh Protected 2.66A
5. Generic Blue 2.65A
6. UF 2600mAh no2 2.6A
7. UF 2400mAh Protected no4 2.45A
8. UF 3000mAh Protected no3 2.33A
9. Spiderfire 2400mAh Protected 2.3A
10. EagleTac 2.25A

The Cree R2 Test 

1. Generic no 9 1.44A
2. Trustfire 1.43A
3. AW IMR 1.43A
4. UF no1 1.4A
5. UF no2 1.37A
6. AW 2600 1.34A
7. UF No4 1.32A
8. Spiderfire 1.24A
9. UF no3 1.2A
10. EagleTac 1.2A

Sorry the graphs for these are gone ... But listed is the current each battery delivered , SSC P7 and R2 . 


Batt No1-Ultrafire 18650 Protected 2600mAh 3.7v + No2+No3+No4+Spiderfire




No1 = As near as I can tell I burned through 2200mA
No2 = As near as I can tell I burned through 2300mA
No3 = As near as I can tell I burned through 2300mA
No4 = As near as I can tell I burned through 1600mA
No5 = As near as I can tell I burned through 1500mA 

Half way folks ... and 


EagleTac No6 + AW2600 +AW IMR + No9 + Trustfire




No6 = As near as I can tell I burned through 2100mA
No7 = As near as I can tell I burned through 2200mA
No8 = As near as I can tell I burned through 1400mA 

Picture host problems again !!!


----------



## csshih (Jun 24, 2009)

heheh, 

:singing: that ultrafire 3000mAh is going to fall flat on its face!!

(watch out for heat.)


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 24, 2009)

That 3000mAh Ultrafire won't do well at high rates.

It's been shown to only have decent capacity at low discharge rates due to high internal resistance.


----------



## old4570 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yep , no surprises there ... Be interesting to see the run time though , and could still be a good batt in multi batt flashlights .. Could be ...


----------



## metlarules (Jun 24, 2009)

I say the AW 2600 comes out on top.


----------



## old4570 (Jun 25, 2009)

18650 - Next ill do the runtime test , this is going to take a while ...
:wave:


----------



## old4570 (Jun 26, 2009)

Ultrafire No 3 = Ultrafire 18650 Protected 3000mAh 3.7v
What a grueling test , as near as I can tell , the MTE sucked some 2300mA from this battery .. But look at that run time curve .. 120minutes , and all of it usable light , I dont see there being another 700mA in reserve , so Im calling it quits after 120 minutes ...


----------



## old4570 (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow , we are half way , Ultrafires tested as was the Spiderfire ...

Well , those spiderfire 18650 are no way near as good as the CR123A's , I just dont know what to say , 

Dare I say , :toilet:

EagleTac / AW's / Trustfire / and generic tests to come ...

Picture Host seems to be having Problems


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 27, 2009)

Too bad about that Spiderfire 18650.

I was hoping we'd see another surprise like the Spiderfire 16340 cells.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 27, 2009)

Just about every 18650 test I have seen ranked the AW and gray trustfire very high.

thanks so much for doing this test:twothumbs


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 27, 2009)

Do you think its merely coincidence that _overall _the unprotected cells outperformed the protected cells with the higher current SSC-P7 and XR-E R2?

Could there be a correlation between the protection circuit and the cells ability to deliver higher current?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 27, 2009)

The protection circuit, upper limit, may be cutting in, not allowing a high current draw from the cells. AW had this problem initially with some of his protected LiIon's and had the protection circuits modified to handle higher amp drain, particularly in the 17500 format.

Bill


----------



## old4570 (Jul 4, 2009)

OK Done ! Interesting results ...

Just need to buy some batts ...


----------



## recDNA (Jul 23, 2009)

Do any of the American internet retailers sell the Trustfires?

How have the Eagletacs fared safety-wise?


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow interesting. What happened to the 3000 mAh ultrafire?


----------



## Black Rose (Jul 24, 2009)

Forgoten214 said:


> Wow interesting. What happened to the 3000 mAh ultrafire?


Higher internal resistance.

Works well on lower current draws, but falls on it's face at higher draws.


----------



## jar3ds (Sep 15, 2009)

:thanks:


----------



## bugsy714 (Sep 16, 2009)

Maybe I'm missing it....which batts didn't fit in which lights?

Thanks!


----------



## moses (Sep 16, 2009)

Greetings,

Apologies for this question but I just need to confirm as I'm not thoroughly sure about the charts. 

For a single 18650 high drain (about 2700 mah) MC-E light, what brand/model would be best?

Thanks,
Moses


----------



## old4570 (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry , charts are gone !

The picture host I used was shut down , seems some one decided it was a good host for there porn . 

SO there gone .. I also cleaned my HDD , so cant replace them .. 

I have the data written down some where , so I will share that ASAP .


----------



## old4570 (Sep 17, 2009)

moses said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Apologies for this question but I just need to confirm as I'm not thoroughly sure about the charts.
> 
> ...



The IMR is best .. Batt No 8 

Just check the SSC P7 Test , ....


----------



## dudu84 (Sep 19, 2009)

Subscribed!
Waiting for graphs to be reposted :thanks:

Very informative comparisons 
One question, do you know if the eagletac cell will fit in Pila IBC charger?


----------



## Rod911 (Oct 6, 2009)

I did a very rudimentary test on the weekend testing out the capacity of my 18650 cells and the waterproofness of my T10L.

The ingredients were:


EagleTac T10L
Soshine 2800mAh
Ultrafire 2600mAh (the "pink/red' set, but the more expensive version)
TrustFire 2400mAh "red and black" set
A bucket of water
According to EagleTac, the T10L is supposed to do 2 hours in high mode. So my goal was to see if I can keep the light powered on high for 2 hours.

So I turned the light on and dropped it in a bucket of water and the results are as follows:

```
Battery   |   Starting Voltage   |    Duration
---------------------------------------------------
Soshine   |   4.09v              |   1 hour 55 mins
Ultrafire |   4.13v              |   1 hour 51 mins
TrustFire |   4.12v              |   1 hour 59 mins
```
As a side note, once the light turned off, I checked their voltages. Both the Soshine and Ultrafire cells had a 0v reading, whereas TrustFire had 3.29v and 3.36v after 30 minutes of rest. The Soshine and Ultrafire cells both were able to be charged full again, with what seems, to be no ill affects.


----------



## berry580 (Oct 6, 2009)

What about this Trustfire?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20392

i got 1hr 47min on max with it on my Jetbeam Jet-III PRO Ti with the light in water for cooling.

When it turned off automatically, it was at 3.5V, then eventually went back up to 3.55V after a few minutes. I was a little surprised, I thought the cut off is at 2.75V(?).


----------



## Rod911 (Oct 6, 2009)

berry580 said:


> What about this Trustfire?
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20392


Those were the same TrustFires that I tested. There are two red/pink Ultrafire varieties over in DX, and the set I bought were these.

As for the red/pink Ultrafires used in the Light-Reviews test, they were bought off from KD according to Mev in that thread. Therefore, I have no idea whether they are the same version that I got from DX, or this version which is the cheaper, and allegedly by DX themselves, has an incorrect capacity label.


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 6, 2009)

berry580 said:


> I was a little surprised, I thought the cut off is at 2.75V(?).



In fact, the cut off is even lower, somewhere around 2.5V. But the cell voltage will bounce up after you remove the load.


----------



## dudu84 (Oct 6, 2009)

Rod911 said:


> I did a very rudimentary test on the weekend testing out the capacity of my 18650 cells and the waterproofness of my T10L.
> 
> The ingredients were:
> 
> ...



I guess the Soshine cell will have similar runtime to TrustFire if it's also charged to 4.12V. I hope those TF cells will have consistent quality as it's been tested. 
I have a pair of gray TF protected, advertised 2400 mAh, but when compared with AW17670 1600mAh cells, they have only ~1900-2000mAh true capacity and the protection circuits just don't work :/


----------



## berry580 (Oct 6, 2009)

Rod911 said:


> Those were the same TrustFires that I tested. There are two red/pink Ultrafire varieties over in DX, and the set I bought were these.
> 
> As for the red/pink Ultrafires used in the Light-Reviews test, they were bought off from KD according to Mev in that thread. Therefore, I have no idea whether they are the same version that I got from DX, or this version which is the cheaper, and allegedly by DX themselves, has an incorrect capacity label.


I was actually replying to the OP, but thank you for replying anyway, and a SPECIAL THANK YOU for showing me (and others) the link to that 18650 shoot out. lovecpf
That'll help a lot... never knew the pink TF 18650 are so good... =O
I'll know what to buy next time, as I just ordered a couple of UF and TFs from DX yesterday. *sigh*




jirik_cz said:


> In fact, the cut off is even lower, somewhere around 2.5V. But the cell voltage will bounce up after you remove the load.


hhmm....... I've never used a 18650 till its triggered to turn off automatically before, its my first time with the J-III PRO Ti.
But i thought going too low isn't good for the battery, how low is too low? As i always thought its not good to go under 2.75V
I once had an unprotected RCR123 on my iTP C6T, and apparently one battery drained faster than the other and one of it just went too low and couldn't be recharged again...



dudu84 said:


> I guess the Soshine cell will have similar runtime to TrustFire if it's also charged to 4.12V. I hope those TF cells will have consistent quality as it's been tested.
> I have a pair of gray TF protected, advertised 2400 mAh, but when compared with AW17670 1600mAh cells, they have only ~1900-2000mAh true capacity and the protection circuits just don't work :/


Well clearly their quality isn't that consistent. Otherwise no one would be buying AW's. 
As you could see, runtimes with AW and UF/TF aren't different enough to explain the magnitudes of the price differerentials. So i suppose what's left is brand image, *QC*, and maybe AW batteries uses better materials hence safer and degrade at a lower rate (?).


----------



## dudu84 (Oct 9, 2009)

berry580 said:


> Well clearly their quality isn't that consistent. Otherwise no one would be buying AW's.
> As you could see, runtimes with AW and UF/TF aren't different enough to explain the magnitudes of the price differerentials. So i suppose what's left is brand image, *QC*, and maybe AW batteries uses better materials hence safer and degrade at a lower rate (?).



I believe initial capacity doesn't mean everything. A good quality cell will retain decent capacity after hundreds of cycles but "cheap" batteries will store significantly less energy after some use, can be as few as <20 cycles? <50 cycles? 

The new TF and UF 18650s came out not long ago so there is no concrete data on them yet, but I do hope they hold up well after ~100 cycles or so, they'd have great values for the money


----------



## old4570 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok , replaced the missing runtime graph ...

The graphs I had for max current delivery are gone , but I did list them .


----------



## berry580 (Oct 10, 2009)

I'd love to see where did you get your <20-50 numbers from, why can't it be as few as 2 cycle or 5 cycles?

Just out of interest, what concrete data about these li-ion are you talking about? Where are the concretes to justify the AWs selling at a 400% premium?



dudu84 said:


> I believe initial capacity doesn't mean everything. A good quality cell will retain decent capacity after hundreds of cycles but "cheap" batteries will store significantly less energy after some use, can be as few as <20 cycles? <50 cycles?
> 
> The new TF and UF 18650s came out not long ago so there is no concrete data on them yet, but I do hope they hold up well after ~100 cycles or so, they'd have great values for the money


----------



## dudu84 (Oct 11, 2009)

berry580 said:


> Just out of interest, what concrete data about these li-ion are you talking about? Where are the concretes to justify the AWs selling at a 400% premium?



My bad, I shouldn't have used the word "concrete". I meant to say until more cpfers share their positive experiences with those new cells, it's a little hasty to conclude whether they are as good as AW cells or not. AW cells have been around for much longer and they've earned good reputations, while there has been more than a few mixed reports of those "fire" cells (earlier cells, not TF black& red for ex) on both cpf and DX's forums. 



berry580 said:


> I'd love to see where did you get your <20-50 numbers from, why can't it be as few as 2 cycle or 5 cycles?



I've seen some posts on cpf regarding how capacity can diminish quickly after a small number of cycles with the "cheap" Li-on cells but I can't pinpoint you precisely to any of them that I still remember (hopefully some other members can chime in here). 
However, if you also consider 0mAh as an extreme case of reduced capacity, then the number 20 or 50 are still plenty conservative, as I have experienced cells no longer take charge after being used once and there are certainly complaints on DX about how the "fire" cells are dead after a few charges.

I'm not arguing all those "fire" cells are bad, it's just that they can be inconsistent


----------



## crawler (Oct 29, 2009)

hey guys! NEWBIE here.......please bare with me. I recently purchased a Romisen RC-F4 and a Romisen RC-G4........recommended by a friend and got good reviews from CPF. my one question..........is there a recommended battery for these lights? i have tried CR123As and they work pretty good...............just curious if they can be better without any modifications. i appreciate any info on this....thanks a bunch!


----------



## dudu84 (Oct 30, 2009)

crawler said:


> hey guys! NEWBIE here.......please bare with me. I recently purchased a Romisen RC-F4 and a Romisen RC-G4........recommended by a friend and got good reviews from CPF. my one question..........is there a recommended battery for these lights? i have tried CR123As and they work pretty good...............just curious if they can be better without any modifications. i appreciate any info on this....thanks a bunch!



Hi Crawler, :welcome:
The RC-F4 circuit works best with 2x CR123A/RCR123 batteries. Even though it also works with 1x 17670 battery, it's unlikely that you can find a 17670 cell that fits into RC-F4 tube without modifications. My AW 17670 cells, with stickers peeled off, are still too big for both of my RC-F4s. The RC-G4 on the other hand, has a larger body tube that can accommodate some 18650 cells. Unprotected 18650 cells will probably fit, but not recommended. I have 2 grey Trustfire 2400mAh, 1 cell is too large while the other fits beautifully, of course 17670 cells will fit in RC-G4.

I'm not sure what model of RC-G4 you have, mine is single mode and similar to my RC-F4, it is not as bright on 1x 3.7v battery as 2x 3.0v/3.7v batteries but the runtime will be longer.


----------



## crawler (Oct 31, 2009)

i ordered these from DX.........

Description​ 


UltraFire 3.6/3.7V Battery Charger PLOP
Item #: 1251​ 








TrustFire Protected 18650 Lithium Battery (2500mAh 2-Pack Blue) 
Item #: 5790​ 







Ultrafire 3.7V 1800mAh LC 17670 Protected Battery 2-Pack 
Item #: 3301​ 




i want to try them out to see if i can get longer run-times with the rechargeables. i guess it wouldn't be a bad idea if i got a set of RCR123s/16340s. only issue would be when i use them in the RC-G4.....too much wiggle room for the batteries inside the tube. 

i'm assuming i am supposed to get longer run time from the 18650 / 17670 route.....not brighter than having 2 CR123s / RCR123s?

i am already impressed with the size and brightness of the F4.......very handy when under a house or in an attic......lots of light means the creepy crawlers go hide........i haven't tried the G4 in comparison to the F4 yet though. what type of results should i expect?


----------



## dudu84 (Nov 3, 2009)

crawler said:


> i'm assuming i am supposed to get longer run time from the 18650 / 17670 route.....not brighter than having 2 CR123s / RCR123s?
> 
> i am already impressed with the size and brightness of the F4.......very handy when under a house or in an attic......lots of light means the creepy crawlers go hide........i haven't tried the G4 in comparison to the F4 yet though. what type of results should i expect?




RC-F4 and RC-G4 will be brighter on 2x CR123/ RCR123 than on 1x 17670 (also 18650 for RC-G4). I did a runtime test for RC-F4 on a 17670 long time ago so I don't remember precisely, but I know the runtime will be easily over 2 hours. The 17670 cells from DX might NOT fit into your RC-F4 (you may need to replace the plastic wrap with sticky tape).

Both RC-F4 and RC-G4 have very similar, if not the same, outputs on 2x CR123A/RCR123 batteries.


----------



## BirdofPrey (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm wanting to get some more eagletac batteries (toasted mine in a wash/dry cycle) but the source I used last time shows them as out of stock and I know they are discontinueing the eagletac line of flashlights so perhaps batteries too.

Anyone now of a good place to purchase these?


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 4, 2009)

HERE.


----------



## BirdofPrey (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you very much sir.


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 4, 2009)

No problem! 


Mike at PTS is a great guy, you won't regret doing business with him. :thumbsup:


Oh, and if you set up an account and let Mike know you're from CPF, you get a discount... 

You can see details of the discount HERE.


----------



## crawler (Nov 25, 2009)

dudu84 said:


> The 17670 cells from DX might NOT fit into your RC-F4 (you may need to replace the plastic wrap with sticky tape).
> 
> .


 
i got the 17670s from DX......very tight fit on the F4! i'm definitely picking up some RCR-123As. any recommendations?


----------



## berry580 (Dec 11, 2009)

Just out of interest. so where is no.8 and 9?

thank you


> No1 = As near as I can tell I burned through 2200mA
> No2 = As near as I can tell I burned through 2300mA
> No3 = As near as I can tell I burned through 2300mA
> No4 = As near as I can tell I burned through 1600mA
> ...


----------



## old4570 (Dec 11, 2009)

berry580 said:


> Just out of interest. so where is no.8 and 9?



Yeah , got a little tired at the end , keep forgetting to do the math for them .
Just got out of Hospital yesterday , so ?? , it will get done , when is the question .


----------



## berry580 (Dec 11, 2009)

wow... just out of hospital, take care.


----------



## acbezzi (Jun 23, 2010)

hi guys, i´ve just entered the "18650 batteries" world, so please be patient if i ask something stupid. 
i just bought a Fenix TK12 R5 (280 lum) and I'm not sure whiich batteries would be best for it. if I'm not mistaken, most flashlights you guys have tested are more powerfull (drain more energy) than mine. so i couldnt really interpret the charts to conclude which of those batteries would work better in my flashlight. i was thinking about buying the protected ultrafire 3000 mAh (red / white) from DX. what do u guys think?
thanx a lot


----------



## Burgess (Jun 23, 2010)

hello acbezzi --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !


:welcome:


To answer yer' question, i'll make this Real Simple:


Batteries: AW Protected Cells


Charger: Pila IBC (intelligent battery charger)



You're Welcome.


_


----------



## old4570 (Jun 24, 2010)

acbezzi said:


> hi guys, i´ve just entered the "18650 batteries" world, so please be patient if i ask something stupid.
> i just bought a Fenix TK12 R5 (280 lum) and I'm not sure whiich batteries would be best for it. if I'm not mistaken, most flashlights you guys have tested are more powerfull (drain more energy) than mine. so i couldnt really interpret the charts to conclude which of those batteries would work better in my flashlight. i was thinking about buying the protected ultrafire 3000 mAh (red / white) from DX. what do u guys think?
> thanx a lot



The UF BRC3000 are rubbish ... 
If you need to buy from DX the Red and Black Trustfires ..


----------



## acbezzi (Jun 24, 2010)

Burgess, from what i´ve read in the forum, AWs and Pila seem to be considered *THE* best batteries and charger. the problem is that i live in brazil and i cant find them for sale here . DX is my only option and they dont sell them. i´ve already ordered Ultra Fire WF 139 charger (sku.1251) but i havent ordered the batteries yet. i´ve seen good and bad reviews on this charger, do u think it´s TOO bad???

Old4570, you think those TrusFire u recomended, are the best for me (TK12 R5 280lum) ???

thanks


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 24, 2010)

AWs cells are available in his Marketplace sales thread or through select online vendors such as 4Sevens and Lighthound.

If DX is your only option for batteries, I second old4570's recommendation of the Red and Black Trustfire cells.

I've got some of them that I use regularly in some Solarforce L2 lights, one of them that draws around 1.4 amps. No issues with them.


----------



## old4570 (Jun 24, 2010)

acbezzi said:


> Burgess, from what i´ve read in the forum, AWs and Pila seem to be considered *THE* best batteries and charger. the problem is that i live in brazil and i cant find them for sale here . DX is my only option and they dont sell them. i´ve already ordered Ultra Fire WF 139 charger (sku.1251) but i havent ordered the batteries yet. i´ve seen good and bad reviews on this charger, do u think it´s TOO bad???
> 
> Old4570, you think those TrusFire u recomended, are the best for me (TK12 R5 280lum) ???
> 
> thanks



WF-139 :twothumbs as far as cheap chargers go .. It is one of the better ones .

The trustfires are good , I dont have any , but all who use them seem to like them , so if your buying from DX , yes , buy the Trustfires . 

If you check my battery tests , [ SIG ] check out the WOW18650 , check the dimensions though , I dont have a problem with mine , but if you have a tight body ? 

BEST ? Thats very subjective , your light is highly regulated so the current draw should not be an issue , so it comes down to capacity .
There are quite a few batteries out there with better capacity then the AW2600 , just shop carefully .


----------



## acbezzi (Jun 25, 2010)

i was checking the sites black rose suggested and i found out that they do ship to brazil. so, i´m considering buying a couple of AW's 2600 mH. do u think UF WF 139 could damage them??? they are more expensive than the charger. what i mean is, as i´m gonna use a WF139, do u think its worth to invest in AW's or i should just buy inexpensive DX's batteries?


----------



## blinkjr (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey old4570 - which would you choose - the Shekor or the WF139 charger? I thought from another post of yours that you were pretty impressed with the Shekor.

You are a wonderful source of expertise on these items and I was ready to pull the trigger on the Shekor until I saw this.

Thanks again to you and all of the subject matter experts on CPF!


----------



## old4570 (Jun 25, 2010)

blinkjr said:


> Hey old4570 - which would you choose - the Shekor or the WF139 charger? I thought from another post of yours that you were pretty impressed with the Shekor.
> 
> You are a wonderful source of expertise on these items and I was ready to pull the trigger on the Shekor until I saw this.
> 
> Thanks again to you and all of the subject matter experts on CPF!



I would say it would very much depend on what your planning on charging , if your talking 18650 , then the WF-139 holds its own rather well .
And the one thing many seem to forget , the WF-139 also terminates on completion , it does not trickle charge [ or at least mine does not ] .
Cant vouch for the earlier revisions of the WF-139 though , but the current versions seem to be all that .

Oh and Im not an expert  , just a flashaholic into his 2 year of lightholism


----------



## malow (Jun 26, 2010)

acbezzi said:


> Burgess, from what i´ve read in the forum, AWs and Pila seem to be considered *THE* best batteries and charger. the problem is that i live in brazil and i cant find them for sale here . DX is my only option and they dont sell them



UH UH, another brazilian!!! 

i recommend http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6105 charger, and as said, http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20392batteries.

best 18650 for a cheap price. just charge it in a non-flammable place


----------



## a1penguin (Jun 26, 2010)

malow said:


> UH UH, another brazilian!!!
> 
> i recommend http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6105 charger, and as said, http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20392batteries.
> 
> best 18650 for a cheap price. just charge it in a non-flammable place



I've had the sku.6105 charger for a year and am happy with it. Batteries come out of the charger at 4.20 volts. If I needed to purchase more 18650s, I would get the sku.20392. I haven't had any problems with my sku.5790 batteries. I take care not to run them down too low and I only charge batteries on my kitchen counter when I am nearby. To keep from overcharging too badly, I recommend setting a timer and check the charger. I also replaced my fire extinguisher which after 10 years was telling me it was low.

I'm about to invest in RCR123 and I'll end up getting the WF-139.


----------



## acbezzi (Jun 28, 2010)

i think i´m gonna buy a pair of each (AW"s and TF's) and compare. maybe i´ll post my conclusions.
thank u all for the advice:thumbsup:


----------



## Nil Einne (Jun 28, 2010)

Perhaps a bit late but FWIW, I personally in a similar situation to you have chosen the black flame Trustfire (DX 20392) as others have recommended but the Shekor charger instead of the WF-139. I like the charging characteristic particular if you mod it (see the thread in this forum) although even the default seems okay. It may undercharge the batteries a bit particularly if you don't mod it, how much that annoys you may affect your decision. 

The WF-139 seems okay but I personally am unsure about the HXY charger on DX (sku.6105). Some recent reports (e.g. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/229923) suggest it trickles and overcharges e.g. up to 4.25V as it doesn't terminate properly. Also while some earlier reports suggest a proper CC/CV profile, this appears to be no longer seems the case (of course this is not true of the WF-139 either). 

I admit I have been somewhat confused until recently as I've seen people calling sku.13820 a European plug variant of SKU.6105. However looking more closely I'm not convinced this is true, the cradle design is similar but is clearly different, the LEDs are different (square versus round) and the model number is somewhat different (the European plug version is XXC, the US plug one is HXY which is from Hexinyu http://www.hexinyu.com/products.asp?groupID=130). Of course it could still be the manufactured by the same people and may be the cradle design of the US plug one has changed too but I wonder if the XXC is actually a clone. In any case I've seen similar reports of sky.13820, i.e. original version obeyed CC/CV and terminate properly, more recent ones don't and trickle charging (see my post in the DX forum for 13820 and note from the pictures in particular which demonstrate some with the 13820 cradle design did work better). 

Note there's no guarantee the Shekor charger will stay good, things may change as for example the HXY charger sold on DX and as for example the WF-139 did (but mostly in a good way) but at the current time it appears a decent cheap charger IMHO. Not available on DX however but I presume Kaidomain ship to Brazil too.


----------



## Lupino.86 (Jun 28, 2010)

The generic 18650 is defend well :twothumbs
I agree this behavior because I have this generic battery and I have tested :thumbsup:


----------

